# Guinea/Chicken cross - legit?



## SheepGirl (Nov 14, 2012)

So is this legit?

http://frederick.craigslist.org/grd/3410392696.html

Seems like it could happen (like a horse x donkey cross), but I've never heard of it before.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 14, 2012)

I believe they can cross but it's not overly common.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 14, 2012)

x2 on SHK

Can but not common (can breed with peacocks too).


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Nov 14, 2012)

Someone on BYC had one. There was a whole thread about it. I forgot his name though..

ETA: His name was Miracle.. I goind him on feathersite actually.

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Guineas/BRKGuinHybrid.html


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 14, 2012)

We hatched one but it didn't last long as a chick.  Came out of a guinea egg, in a batch of nothing but guinea eggs...striped like a keet...but had a comb.  Wierdest chick I ever saw.  We had a 'spare' barred rock roo living in the guinea pen at the time.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 14, 2012)

It can happen.
Wish I could have one.... lol


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Nov 15, 2012)

I've seen that same listing before. That hen must be pretty old by now. Tempting, but I'll pass. She's probably sterile anyway.


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 15, 2012)

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> She's probably sterile anyway.


Lets hope so


----------



## brentr (Nov 15, 2012)

What kind of awful noise would a bird like that make, you think?    I really don't like the sounds of guinea fowl to begin with, personally.


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 15, 2012)

It can happen. But they will be sterile. Kind of like a tukey and a chicken. They are sterile too.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 15, 2012)

brentr said:
			
		

> What kind of awful noise would a bird like that make, you think?    I really don't like the sounds of guinea fowl to begin with, personally.


Hahahahaha!!! I don't think anyone likes the sound a guinea makes!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 15, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> brentr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's horrible!!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 15, 2012)

I really don't hear the guineas anymore after having them so long, but I would NOT have any if they didn't sell so well.  They stink, they're ugly, loud, stupid, mean...


----------



## brentr (Nov 15, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I really don't hear the guineas anymore after having them so long, but I would NOT have any if they didn't sell so well.  They stink, they're ugly, loud, stupid, mean...


And after that lovely endorsement of their qualities, they sell so well because...?    I know they are great tick control.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 15, 2012)

They also help protect the chicken flock and sound alarm if anything enters the area that shouldn't be there.


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 15, 2012)

I guess I am one of the few. I love the sound my guineas make. They make me laugh everyday. I will admit that some days they do aggravate me a little. Well ok alot.  But I really do love them. Now if you ask my husband he will agree with you all. He hates them.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 15, 2012)

I like my guineas too. I just don't like when they carry on squaking for any length of time. I hatched 8 of them this fall.


----------

